# A better use for a garage



## Trithor (Jun 12, 2013)

When I got back from the farm, I was struck by a thought that surely there must be a better use for a two-car garage at home, than just parking cars. Surely a car will be just as happy parked on the driveway rather than locked up in a garage? Oh boy, did that thought spin out of control!
Monday morning the garage was emptied onto the lawn, and by afternoon the roof was off.
Tuesday I chopped and repaired the floor. (At that stage my thinking was to convert it to another greenhouse and I ordered polycarb sheets to fit as a new roof.
Wednesday I changed my mind and managed to cancell the polycarb sheets and bought new galvanised roof sheets, I had decided to convert it to a flasking room. By lunch the roof was on and I was starting the grid for a plaster ceiling.
Tomorrow (Thursday) we will finish the ceiling, build a drywall infront of the garage door to close and seal it, and apply primer paint and first coat of PVA. Then my favourite activitym ... shopping, this time for porcelain floor tiles. I am hoping to have a shell of approx 6m x 6m with a celing height of 2,4m. This is where I was hoping to get some advice from everyone on how to divide it up to make a small flasking set-up.

Any suggestions?


----------



## SlipperKing (Jun 12, 2013)

Well you'll need water, sewer, heat/AC, electric, storage space and don't forget the music! It can get pretty boring doing nothing but flasks! I had all of this in a 8 X 16 foot out building (plus natural gas for a flame in my hood and gas heat)


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 12, 2013)

Such ambition and energy!


----------



## goldenrose (Jun 12, 2013)

I need you at my house!


----------



## papheteer (Jun 13, 2013)

SlipperFan said:


> Such ambition and energy!



My thoughts exactly! Can't wait to see progress photos! I wish you the best of luck!


----------



## abax (Jun 13, 2013)

Oh man, have you got ambition and energy to spare! A great idea and
I'd love to see photos too. As an aside, I've always thought building a house for a car was a bit goofy, although we have two for various machinery
for the nursery and two barns as well. You've given me an idea that nobody
is going to like...HA!


----------



## Trithor (Jun 13, 2013)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Roof on, grid for ceiling nearly complete,
Today the job is to complete the ceiling, wire for lights and power points, and partition in front of the garage door to seal it off.
I will draw a plan of what I think it should look like, and perhaps ST can make suggestions?


----------



## cnycharles (Jun 13, 2013)

your wife went out of town for a few days?! 
:rollhappy:


----------



## Trithor (Jun 13, 2013)

No my boys are writing exams, so she is very occupied making sure they are studying and fetching and dropping them off. It kind of gave me a bit of space to start another project. (The last time she went out of town she got home to discover that I had started digging a fish pond in the lounge, and was busy building a bridge over it to access the guest WC. Now as a rule she does not leave me alone for too long)

Today went quite well, The flush plaster suspended ceiling is complete, the drywall infront of the garage door is complete, I have wired in 12 power points, and three light points. I have run a water supply to one corner and fitted a waste water return to sewer (It helps running a game ranch in Africa, you learn how to be a plumber, electrician and builder very quickly)

Tomorrow we will paint out the whole interior and then I can start planning the internal walls and general layout. I will lay the floortiles over the weekend that my shell is redy for Monday.


----------



## Ozpaph (Jun 13, 2013)

laminar flow cabinet
commercial shelving system
high amperage power outlets to run the lighting system
beer fridge..............


----------



## TyroneGenade (Jun 13, 2013)

If you install aircon make sure the air current from the aircon does not blow into the hood or across the face of it as this can cause contamination problems...

You will need a fridge/freezer, a magnetic stirrer, pH meter and autoclave. The flasks will need lighting and I think you can't go wrong with those LED strips for efficiency.

Glass jars and screw-cap lids are pain. I use H2O2 surface sterilized plastic food tubs with snap-fast lids. No problems so far whatsoever. I sow green pod as I never manage to surface sterilize the dry seed without killing them. My bad luck I guess... I've tried several methods. Either the flask erupts in fungus or nothing ever germinates.

Best of luck.


----------



## eteson (Jun 13, 2013)

First of all do not despair if you only get flasks full of white fungus during the first weeks... The contamination is a problem that can be controlled depurating your technique.
If you can, make 2 different rooms: one for the kitchen and laminar flowhood and a second one as growing room... it is not comfortable to work at 22°C (at least for me).
Another advice was said before: use led lights for eficiency and the low heat production ...if the temperature of the growing room goes too high or too low you might loose lots of seedlings, so a heat/AC system is very important to maintain the same temperature during the light-darkness cycles (this also prevents contamination).
My Growing room is set at 23°C with AC system set on 16h/day (same cycle than lighting system)...

Another advice... be prepared for a very high power bill...


----------



## Trithor (Jun 13, 2013)

OK, so let me see if I understand this, the shopping list in order of priority is;
beer fridge
music
comfortable seating
flat screen TV
climate control
food tubs
power supply
lights
lab assistant
equipment
supply of pods and seed?
deep pockets to pay the power bill


----------



## likespaphs (Jun 13, 2013)

you forgot a disco ball


----------



## TyroneGenade (Jun 14, 2013)

I would not get the flat screen. Being distracted is counter productive towards maintain sterile techniques. If you can't recall what you touched then you need to wash your hands with ethanol or H2O2.


----------



## Ozpaph (Jun 14, 2013)

Correction - beer fridge + BEER!
Family proof security door
sound insulation
cumfy slippers


----------



## eteson (Jun 14, 2013)

Ozpaph said:


> Family proof security door



This is the most important one!:evil:


----------



## Trithor (Jun 14, 2013)

With a lab assistant I wont have to be concerned about being the one that is distracted. A family proof security door is definitely worth thinking about ...... 
Today I fitted most of the floor tiles (I think I am getting too old to be crawling arround on my hands and knees) Tomorrow I will finish the tiling and grout the floor, then I will post a picture and dimensions and perhaps I can get some ideas on where to fit the fridge and comfy seating?


----------



## TyroneGenade (Jun 15, 2013)

Ozpaph said:


> Correction - beer fridge + BEER!
> Family proof security door
> sound insulation
> cumfy slippers



Yes, keeping the slippers cumfy will ensure rapid growth.


----------



## SlipperKing (Jun 15, 2013)

Of your list I've marked the ones in red most important once you're really to go. PS. I can send you pods
beer fridge
music
comfortable seating
flat screen TV
climate control
food tubs
power supply
lights
lab assistant
equipment
supply of pods and seed?
deep pockets to pay the power bill


----------



## Trithor (Jun 15, 2013)

Well progress has been made, not with disco ball, comfy slippers or a lab assistant, but with the actual construction. Today I carried on with the porcelain floor tiles. They are now complete and looking almost perfect. I will clean and grout the floor tomorrow. We have a public holiday tomorrow (see thread in 'talk about it') which has a knock on effect to Monday. So on Tuesday I will set out the internal walls. I have opted to go for 3 rooms. A ante-room for prep and cleaning, a flasking room, and a room for culture.
My laminar flow is due to arrive on Tuesday, and hopefully other equipment ordered will arrive during the week. I have ordered a whole assortment of glass ware, culture tubs, a magnetic stirer, small autoclave, small RO system, a deioniser, a distillation apparatus, and wait for it,.... a beer fridge!
I will post an updated picture tomorrow and again when the equipment starts to arrive. I love hobbies!!!!


----------



## SlipperKing (Jun 15, 2013)

Apparently, you've done some flasking in the past hey?


----------



## The Mutant (Jun 15, 2013)

If you're going to have a flat screen TV, a PS3, an XBOX 360, and a Wii, is a must.


----------



## abax (Jun 16, 2013)

You are amazing and going full tilt boogie! I hope you're younger than I
am...I can't imagine crawling around on tile on MY gimpy knees. Can't
wait for the photos.


----------



## Trithor (Jun 16, 2013)

SlipperKing said:


> Apparently, you've done some flasking in the past hey?



Yup, During my student years I paid a lot of my varsity bills by taking trips to the East to collect from the wild and/or buy plants at local village markets for resale to Europe and USA. One of the things that I collected was seed whenever possible. I did quite a bit of flasking (with mixed results as can be expected from the source of seed) I stopped both plant collecting and flasking when time became very short duing my intern and specialising years


----------



## Ozpaph (Jun 16, 2013)

TyroneGenade said:


> Yes, keeping the slippers cumfy will ensure rapid growth.



LOL!!!:rollhappy::rollhappy::rollhappy::rollhappy:


----------



## Ozpaph (Jun 16, 2013)

Trithor said:


> Well progress has been made, not with disco ball, comfy slippers or a lab assistant, but with the actual construction. Today I carried on with the porcelain floor tiles. They are now complete and looking almost perfect. I will clean and grout the floor tomorrow. We have a public holiday tomorrow (see thread in 'talk about it') which has a knock on effect to Monday. So on Tuesday I will set out the internal walls. I have opted to go for 3 rooms. A ante-room for prep and cleaning, a flasking room, and a room for culture.
> My laminar flow is due to arrive on Tuesday, and hopefully other equipment ordered will arrive during the week. I have ordered a whole assortment of glass ware, culture tubs, a magnetic stirer, small autoclave, small RO system, a deioniser, a distillation apparatus, and wait for it,.... a beer fridge!
> I will post an updated picture tomorrow and again when the equipment starts to arrive. I love hobbies!!!!



You ARE the man!!!!


----------



## TyroneGenade (Jun 16, 2013)

SlipperKing said:


> PS. I can send you pods



My experience with seed received from overseas is very poor. Only a 3 times have I ever had germination and then only a handful of seed. I don't have a single plant to show for the scores of different seed sent to me. I don't know what the postal service does but it seems very effective at killing seed (though not the fungus that travels with it).

It is best working with fresh pods.


----------



## Trithor (Jun 16, 2013)

Rick, I would still look forward to receiving seed if you have any to spare when I am up and running! Thank you for the offer


----------



## Trithor (Jun 18, 2013)

Well a bit of an update, as you can see from the first pic till this one, that a bit of progress has been made. The floor is tiled, the flush plaster ceiling is in, the wall infront of the garage door is in, the wiring for power points is nearly done and the grid to partition off the space has been started.




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

And as of this afternoon, I have started to partition off the various spaces. The back coner (furthest from the entrance door will house th laminar flow, the area to the right will house the growing racks and the area to the left will be the prep area.




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eggshells (Jun 18, 2013)

Great progress.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 18, 2013)

Looks good. But in three days, it will be too small. :evil:


----------



## eteson (Jun 18, 2013)

wow!
Are you working with assistants?
Great Job!


----------



## SlipperKing (Jun 18, 2013)

Where's the shipping department??


----------



## abax (Jun 18, 2013)

Hey SK, I was going to ask that! Very neatly done, trithor.


----------



## chrismende (Jun 19, 2013)

This is AMAzing work in such short order! What I love most is that you are such a renaissance man! Many talents and the time and means apparently to pursue them. 
Did you lose interest in greenhouse expansion?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trithor (Jun 19, 2013)

SlipperFan said:


> Looks good. But in three days, it will be too small. :evil:


I was worried about that as well, I dont know where I am going to fit the TV and easy chair!



eteson said:


> wow!
> Are you working with assistants?
> Great Job!


Lab assistants?:rollhappy:
Yes I have a 'fetch-n-carry' man, but unfortunately he is capable of little else, but he does try hard.



SlipperKing said:


> Where's the shipping department??


My wife refused to allow me that luxury, but after careful consideration, with a beer fridge and TV with comfy slippers, I am more likely to need 'goods recieving' and a refuse service



chrismende said:


> This is AMAzing work in such short order! What I love most is that you are such a renaissance man! Many talents and the time and means apparently to pursue them.
> Did you lose interest in greenhouse expansion?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It is mid-winter here now, so I cant take the roof off the greenhouse to extend it, but come summer that will give me another 'pet project' I dont have time or the means to pursue my million and one projects (unfortunately, or else I would have bought the property next door to continue expanding my collection of 'out-buildings')


----------



## chrismende (Jun 19, 2013)

So I'm curious - and ignorant. How cold does winter get there?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trithor (Jun 19, 2013)

Chris, our winter is not very long, generaly only about 3 months. Night temp goes to below zero about 50% of the nights over this period, but the midday temps rise to arround 17 to 22 degree C. Quite a big swing in the day/night temps. The temp drops very rapidly as the sun sets. Another feature is the very low humidity. Our altitude is arround 1450m above sea level, but we are about 550km from the sea, sepparated from it by a mountain range. This makes for a climate which is semi-desert in winter, but pleasantly sub-tropical in summer. Winter is not the time to be pulling the roof off the greenhouse! (and besides my birds will escape)


----------



## NYEric (Jun 20, 2013)

Trithor said:


> Night temp goes to below zero about 50% of the nights over this period,


----------



## Trithor (Jun 20, 2013)

Painting is nearly finished. Tomorrow we will fit the cornices, and apply the finishing coat of paint. Basic electrics are done. Tomorrow they deliver my equipment!!!!:clap:
I will be moving things in over the weekend and will post some pictures of the nearly completed lab.


----------



## orcoholic (Jun 21, 2013)

Amazing progress and skills.


----------



## eteson (Jun 21, 2013)

Trithor said:


> Painting is nearly finished. Tomorrow we will fit the cornices, and apply the finishing coat of paint. Basic electrics are done. Tomorrow they deliver my equipment!!!!:clap:
> I will be moving things in over the weekend and will post some pictures of the nearly completed lab.


Trithor,
I need to rebuild my lab in a new location. Would you like to come to Colombia and help me? :evil: I can pay you with seeds :rollhappy:

Talking seriously, I am very impressed with the progress of your project.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 21, 2013)

Columbia..seeds..!!!  "Just say "no"!!" - Nancy Reagan.


----------



## Trithor (Jun 21, 2013)

eteson said:


> Trithor,
> I need to rebuild my lab in a new location. Would you like to come to Colombia and help me? :evil: I can pay you with seeds :rollhappy:
> 
> Talking seriously, I am very impressed with the progress of your project.


Thank you for the compliment. I am a bit disappointed in the progress, as I have to do work on the lab between 'real' work at the workshop. The net result is that everything seems to run slowly. But it is almost ready. Today I did not get too much done as I had to prepare some cabinets which need to be installed at a client on Monday. The good thing is I have a whole weekend ahead of me to work on the lab.



NYEric said:


> Columbia..seeds..!!!  "Just say "no"!!" - Nancy Reagan.


LOL, .... I was getting ready to say yes, I need a vacation and I always wanted to go to Colombia. 

today my equipment arrived while I was at the workshop, so tomorrow I can unpack and sort through it all. I cant wait! It is a bit like Christmas eve.


----------



## Trithor (Jun 22, 2013)

well at the end of Saturday, not too much has been accomplished! But it is nearly ready to move in. Here is the view of my lab from the lawn. as can be seen, still a bunch of things to be resolved (two tiles at the top of the step, trim the entrance door, varnish door and road-side door, Bring table and chairs to enjoy a G&T at the end of a hard day wearing comfy slippers and watching TV!




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

And looking into the lab. The ante-room/prep/kitchen is nearly ready. The cornices are in, electric complete and working, storage cupboards are going in (as it turns out not enough storage space as the last photo will show) I am unhappy with the quality of the paint finishes and so will not move in untill anothert coat of paint has been applied. I guess it is not unexpected as I have not fitted the doors and counter tops. A job for Monday!




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

The first two frames have arrived for my culture racks. Another 4 frames are due to arrive on Monday along with all the flourescent lights and shelves. To start I will have 6 frames wit 4 shelves each (1500mm x 600mm) that should be OK for a while? I do have space to double that up for future expansion




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

And a bit of the equipment that I have started to unpack. I think perhaps I have gone a bit over the top with some things




Uploaded with ImageShack.us
I have the following;
2 x 3litre Erlenmeyer
4 x 2litre
4 x 1litre
2 x 2 litre beakers
4 x 1 litre
6 x 500ml
10 x 2 litre reagent
6 x 1 litre reagent
10 x 500ml reagent
2 x 1 litre volumetric
2 x 500ml 
2 x 100ml
Assorted pipettes
Assorted burettes
20 petri dishes soda glass
10 petri dishes pyrex
1 x 2litre sepparating funnel 
1x 1litre
1000 test tubes with stoppers
1000 culture tubs tall
1000 culture tubs short
heated magnetic stirer
Digital scale
Autoclave
Microwave
BEER FRIDGE
Distilation unit
Deioniser
4 boxes of scalples
bunch of forceps and smalls
Squirt bottles
2 stainless steel prep tables

If anyone can think of what I have missed, please, ... break it to me gently!

(the fishing rods on the right are obviously not for the lab, I am on my way to Madagascar in two weeks for a spot of diving fishing and drinking 'Two Horse Brand' Lager (and of course a small aerangis or angraecum may sneak its way into my bag, naughty naughty plants!)


----------



## goldenrose (Jun 22, 2013)

OMG! You do nothing is a small way! :clap::clap:


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 22, 2013)

It does look very professional. It will be most interesting to see what comes out of it.


----------



## Trithor (Jun 22, 2013)

SlipperFan said:


> It does look very professional. It will be most interesting to see what comes out of it.



There is the thing! I am great at building things, not too good at using them. The next thing is going to get seed/pods. No seed, and what is that saying about idle hands?


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 22, 2013)

"If you build it, they will come..."


----------



## Trithor (Jun 22, 2013)

SlipperFan said:


> "If you build it, they will come..."



I can suddenly smell maize on the evening air?


----------



## Ozpaph (Jun 22, 2013)

The Columbia reference looks quite apt seeing your 'chemistry set'!

Great work. I'm enjoying the renovation vicariously in my comfy slippers.


----------



## Ozpaph (Jun 22, 2013)

SlipperFan said:


> "If you build it, they will come..."



Like the film. Love the quote!


----------



## Trithor (Jun 23, 2013)

Which raises the question, .... is the beer any good in Colombia? When I was in Ecuador three years ago to climb Cotopaxi, Illiniza Norte, and Chimbarazo, I found the beer to be surprisingly good (as was the coffee)


----------



## Ozpaph (Jun 23, 2013)

High altitude and the tropics make anything taste good!


----------



## NYEric (Jun 24, 2013)

"Especially in Columbia, my friend!" - Juan Valdez


----------



## eteson (Jun 24, 2013)

Trithor said:


> Which raises the question, .... is the beer any good in Colombia? When I was in Ecuador three years ago to climb Cotopaxi, Illiniza Norte, and Chimbarazo, I found the beer to be surprisingly good (as was the coffee)



Good beer, very good coffee and an amazing variety of orchid genera.
Columbia has bad reputation because of the drug wars during the 80´s - 90´s but the country has changed a lot. I am from Europe actually but I found this country amazing and now it is my home.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 24, 2013)

Very good! :clap:


----------



## Trithor (Jul 7, 2013)

Well after a little over a week and no progress (work pressure), I have found a few hours to continue. I have installed a couple of storage cupboards and shelves, moved in a bit of glass ware and equipment, electrics and lights are working, and there is a little soft background music.




Uploaded with ImageShack.us
As can be seen, this is the kitchen/prep room. I don't think my stainless table will fit here, so I will move this one into the growing room to use as a worktop. I still need to build the sink unit this week, so I will make an additional unit to replace the stainless table.
And a view from the prep room through to the growing room with the flasking room off to the left.




Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us
The growing room has four sets of racks now. I have nearly completed wiring the electrical control board for the lights and temperature control. I don't think this room is an urgency at the moment (as I don't have anything to put into it as of yet. I need to just make the 'dark cupboard' for germination with its narrow range temperature control, this will be done this week along with the sink unit.

And my laminar flow! Second hand, but appears to be in good working condition. I cant wait to try it out.




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

What remains is to move in the fridge, microwave, seating and white boards.
My reagents and culture media are due to arrive later in the week, then ..... just to wait for the first pods to ripen and I can get started!


----------



## NYEric (Jul 7, 2013)

Quite the set-up!!


----------



## Dane (Jul 7, 2013)

Trithor said:


> Well after a little over a week and no progress (work pressure), I have found a few hours to continue. I have installed a couple of storage cupboards and shelves, moved in a bit of glass ware and equipment, electrics and lights are working, and there is a little soft background music.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice set-up!! :clap: Keep us up to date with your progressIf you ever have flasks for sale please let me know!!


----------



## Ozpaph (Jul 8, 2013)

That is awesome!


----------



## eteson (Jul 12, 2013)

Good work.
You are almost ready to start sowing!


----------



## Secundino (Jul 12, 2013)

Just stunning.


----------



## Trithor (Jul 13, 2013)

eteson said:


> Good work.
> You are almost ready to start sowing!



Yup, today I fit the last of the storage cupboard doors, and fit the sink unit. Then all that remains is to get the culture media. I have ordered basic media which I should receive on Tuesday. Then I am ready to start flasking!
Of course then I need seed. I have a few crosses which I am waiting for, but the pods wont mature for a couple of months yet. Perhaps I should start a separate post and ask if anyone has any spare seed/pods?


----------



## shadytrake (Jul 14, 2013)

Wow! That is amazing and so fast.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 16, 2013)

I have a Tolumnia hybrid pod!


----------



## Trithor (Jul 17, 2013)

NYEric said:


> I have a Tolumnia hybrid pod!



Is that an offer? If it is, I would love to accept it, and would gladly pay the postage. I will also try and get a flask back to you if it has a successful take.

Today I received my lab supplies. Three different mediums for mother flask (will try two flasks of each medium to see which gives best germination) I have not ordered my replate mediums yet, as I think I have a while to go before they are needed. I have sent 200 culture tubs for radiation sterilization, and have requested packaging in 12s for simplicity. The tubs are due for collection on Friday (opted for radiation sterilization of the tubs and lids rather than autoclave, I may revisit this option later).
My lab glassware is all here, autoclave is operational, Lam flow is commissioned, and general lab chemicals, agar, activated charcoal etc are all on hand and neatly packed away. Long and short of it is that when the tubs are back from sterilizing, I am ready to get started.

Please anybody with spare pods or seed, please let me know, I am desperate to get started.


----------



## Clark (Jul 17, 2013)

Awesome!
And good luck with it.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 17, 2013)

Trithor said:


> Is that an offer? If it is, I would love to accept it, and would gladly pay the postage.


It's yours, I just need to know when to take it off the plant and if you PM me your address I will send to you.


----------

